# Received form 11e



## chrisboy (6 Mar 2009)

Hi, i'm a paye employee and just got a form 11e to fill out from the revenue. Just wondering does everyone have to fill one out?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

The Form 11 is for anyone with non-paye sources of income. So do you have any income outside your paye employment ?


----------



## chrisboy (6 Mar 2009)

I have a lodger in the house, nothing else really.


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

chrisboy said:


> I have a lodger in the house, nothing else really.


 
Are you availing of the Rent a room relief ? If so that has to be returned on your tax return. However that can equally be returned on the standard paye Form 12 as on a Form 11. I suggest you  contact Revenue as a Form 11 may not be appropriate. It opens up the whole self-assessment system which for ordinary paye taxpayers with no non-paye income is not appropriate.


----------



## chrisboy (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Are you availing of the Rent a room relief ? If so that has to be returned on your tax return. However that can equally be returned on the standard paye Form 12 as on a Form 11. I suggest you  contact Revenue as a Form 11 may not be appropriate. It opens up the whole self-assessment system which for ordinary paye taxpayers with no non-paye income is not appropriate.




Thanks Graham, the lodger only moved in back in November and he hasn't applied for anything from revenue, i got 840 euro from him last year, and havent done anything about rent a room relief.. 

One other thing which i forgot to add is my Dad set up a company last year and i'm a director of it. I earn nothing at all from it, and it isn't profit making. Could that be the reason i got this form?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Mar 2009)

chrisboy said:


> One other thing which i forgot to add is my Dad set up a company last year and i'm a director of it. I earn nothing at all from it, and it isn't profit making. Could that be the reason i got this form?


 
Thats it. All company directors would be set up for filing F 11. Profit making or not, you need to file it.


----------



## chrisboy (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Thats it. All company directors would be set up for filing F 11. Profit making or not, you need to file it.




Ah ok, thanks a million for your time Graham, much appreciated.


----------



## simplyjoe (6 Mar 2009)

chrisboy said:


> One other thing which i forgot to add is my Dad set up a company last year and i'm a director of it. I earn nothing at all from it, and it isn't profit making. Could that be the reason i got this form?


 
When you signed to be a director did anyone tell you what your responsibilities were. Not trying to cause a rift between you and your dad but the responsibilities of being a director are onerous especially in these economic conditions. May affect your future ability to enter into business, borrow money, etc.. Speak to your dad and/or his accountant.


----------



## billythefish (6 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Thats it. All company directors would be set up for filing F 11. Profit making or not, you need to file it.


 
Graham, what if the OP has < 15% shareholding in the company. Doesn't he/she still file a Form 12 as they wouldn't be a proprietary director?


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Mar 2009)

billythefish said:


> Graham, what if the OP has < 15% shareholding in the company. Doesn't he/she still file a Form 12 as they wouldn't be a proprietary director?


 
True, they would not be a prop dir, but I have had several cases where , say a parent is the second director director and it's a single member with son or daughter the sole shareholder & other director. The non-shareholding directors still received F11's from Revenue. Now on setting up taxes registration on the TR2 part 15 asks for the director details, PPS numbers etc AND shareholdings so they know in advance if a director is a prop dir or not, yet they seem to set them all up for F11.


----------

